# Giant Flying Crank Spider (video)



## kevin242

Hey All,
I've been wanting to build this prop forever. I got the plans online here
The plan is very similar to a flying crank ghost only with a few extra lines to run.










The motor is a wiper from Monster Guts, the legs are made from hanger wire and masking tape dipped in latex paint. The head was carved from foam and the body is a 55cm exercise ball covered in fabric (epoxy didn't stick). I hooked up some leds for eyes and set him up on a motion sensor. The movement is pretty realistic and he'll make a fine addition to my haunt.

See the video of him in action

Here are some daytime photos


















Let me know what you think.


----------



## tonguesandwich

Badass!


----------



## Aelwyn

I agree---totally badass!


----------



## edwood saucer

Absolutely freaking badass....

Very verry cool...


----------



## Revenant

Video won't play in my browser. Then tried to download it with getright but I don't get a picture with that either. I just don't seem to have much luck with applet-embedded videos.

The picture looks cool though.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Nice job, waiting for the daylight pics


----------



## kevin242

Revenant said:


> Video won't play in my browser. Then tried to download it with getright but I don't get a picture with that either. I just don't seem to have much luck with applet-embedded videos.
> 
> The picture looks cool though.


hey rev, I made a downloadable link on the page and here.

sorry about that


----------



## marcus132

I concur. Badass.


----------



## turtle2778

LOL, yes what they all said. I LOVE IT!! Then again, what havent you done that I dont think is badass


----------



## Mobile Mayhem

That is freakin awesome!!


----------



## SoCal Scare

:coolvil: That thing ROCKS!!!!


----------



## Ghostess

Wow! Completely badass!


----------



## NickG

sweet.


----------



## Uruk-Hai

That is just sooooo creepy looking. Great job. I think there will be some ToT pants-wetting for sure!!

PS I'll go with the flow and say "badass" as well.


----------



## Scary Godmother

Unbelievable! Very realistic movement and look. Great job!:devil:


----------



## dynoflyer

Wow o wow! Kevin242, you rock!

That thing is too cool for words! Great execution and detail. I want one, too!


----------



## samhayne

Looks great !!! amazing work !


----------



## Terrormaster

Wicked dude!


----------



## throughthepatch

Makes my neck squirm.
Creeptacular!


----------



## Lilly

spiders yuck.. 
yucky creepy legs
great job


----------



## Spider Rider

A fantastic spider and movement. That's not just badass, it's evilass! That front view photo creeped me out with all those eyes looking at their dinner.


----------



## beelce

That is awesome!!....Nice action too


----------



## Sickie Ickie

That ass is bad! er...badass!


----------



## psyko99

Very cool. I like the LED eyes. Great job.


----------



## Spanky

Nice work! he looks like a evil Mr. Waternoose from Monsters Inc.


----------



## kendallizm

shweeet!!!


----------



## HibLaGrande

"Mommy! I want to go to Kevin's house to play." 
That is one Great big Ugly spider and I mean that in the best possible way.


----------



## Joiseygal

Awesome spider! I love it!!!


----------



## kevin242

Hello everyone,
Thanks for the great comments, that's why this is _the best_ forum. You guys rock!


----------



## spideranne

Unbelievably cool!!!!


----------



## spidermonkey

OOOOOOO, I need one of those.
I just showed it to my mom in law. She totally hates spiders. She was completely creeped out and couldn't finish watching the vid. LOL!!

Great JOB!


----------



## Revenant

I'm on the badass bandwagon.

There's going to be some eardrum-piercing screams from that... the little ones can hit some really high notes, wear earplugs...


----------



## DeadSpider

Eek!
Nice job.


----------



## snake

Superb


----------



## kevin242

Seriously folks, now that I have the "Haunt Forum Badass Stamp of Approval", I definately have a great feeling about this guy! He still needs a name, any suggestions?


----------



## Bloodhound

Your spider is "Badass" (nice job by the way.)


----------



## Dark Angel 27

who needs the bandwagon anyway!

It's freaken awesome!


----------



## Revenant

I think B.A. would suit him, don't you?


----------



## Papa Boo

I'm inspired. It will be tough to beat.


----------



## tonguesandwich

BadAss is a good name. My sisters boyfriend used to have a dog named badass... our dog was Damn-it. We took bad ass and damn it to the park occasionally!


----------



## corner haunt

BARNEY The BAD ASS SPIDER lol 
WOW! that thing is freakin awesome! It would be over the top if there was some way to get the pincers sp? to move too. There is still time.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

great vid and prop ! It looks so real, and the movement is awesome!


----------



## Dr Morbius

You know, I saw this back when you posted it, Kevin..and I forgot to reply but I STILL think this is the one of the most kickass props this year. Your detail is beyond amazing! Just terrific.


----------



## meltdown211

Some SERIOUS bad ass-ery.... Great detail on this prop..I love it!


----------



## Bethene

awesome prop, very badass, the baddest , love it!


----------



## pyro

wow how did i miss this --that spider looks awsome, the movement is great--yep bad ass, what kind of reaction did you get from the kids.


----------



## Devil

Very cool.... do you have build pics???


----------



## kevin242

Dr Morbius said:


> You know, I saw this back when you posted it, Kevin..and I forgot to reply but I STILL think this is the one of the most kickass props this year. Your detail is beyond amazing! Just terrific.


Well! Thanks so much Dr. M, it does mean a lot coming from you. 
We got a great response to Mister Moffit, though it was more of a "oooh, thats cool" type of display rather then the scare I intended it to be. I waited until Halloween day to put it up so it was kind of a nice surprise for the kids that come everyday for a look. 
I don't have any shots of the build but I can say that the plans that are posted here are pretty easy to follow.
Thanks everyone for your great comments, they really make this hobby all the more fun! You've got me looking forward to a productive and spooky '09.


----------



## HauntCast

Move over Flying Crank Ghost and make way for spidey. That frigin rocks!


----------



## Evil Bob

Someone else might have mentioned it, but that is badass!
I've always wanted to do something like that, but spiders scare the poop out of me.


----------



## Spooky1

That's one great spider, but for some reason the video didn't work for me.


----------



## Horror off the Highway

Yup, I concur! That is one badass spider. I love that leg action......hubby would freak (in a good way :jol !


----------



## debbie5

What type of foam is the head carved from? I am asking, because the carving is so smooth and rounded...the hard foam I use (or the upholstery foam) leaves knife marks in it, which I don't always want to see.

Me coveteth thy spider.


----------



## kevin242

debbie5 said:


> What type of foam is the head carved from? I am asking, because the carving is so smooth and rounded...the hard foam I use (or the upholstery foam) leaves knife marks in it, which I don't always want to see.
> 
> Me coveteth thy spider.


Sorry its taken this long to get back to you, the face is actually part of a blow molded plastic mask from the dollar store, I cut off the mouth and it made a pretty good spider face!


----------

